# Browning BPS Field 12 gauge



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

My dad is selling his shotgun. It is a Browning BPS Field 12 gauge, 28" barrel, chambered for 2 3/4 - 3 1/2" shells. It is engraved on both sides of the receiver (a scene of pheasants on one side and ducks or geese on the other if I remember correctly) and has a nice gold trigger.

The gun is in overall very good shape. The old man is meticulous about keeping his firearms clean. The bore is bright and shiny. The right side of the forearm had an unfortunate incident with some gravel, but the damage is light and solely cosmetic. It pumps and shoots as smooth as it ever has.

He is asking $550 for it. It will come with the sling and 2 Browning Invector Plus chokes (modified and full).

Please PM if you're interested and I will pass along his contact info.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

In all reality he would probably take $500 for it.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Bump for the upcoming waterfowl season.


----------

